

Reverse 99Designs - gsharma
http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/den/1625610355.html

======
martinkallstrom
It's fair to arrange spec work competitions as long as you don't give out
false pretensions about the rewards going to the winner and you find the risk
of inferior results acceptable.

The reverse version illustrated here is ok on the same grounds: as long as the
author does not promise anything to the contenders she won't deliver, it is
fair game.

But the difference is obvious. 99Designs _works_. The reverse doesn't.

------
storborg
I don't get all the whining about 99Designs. If you don't like it, don't use
it. It's not like it's going to turn good designers into bad designers, or
make companies that used to hire good designers hire bad designers instead.

------
melvinram
All I have to say is "Thank You!" for demonstrating the obvious (no sarcasm
intended.)

